# .056 PURE GUM RUBBER SHEETS.



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

I am just getting into the hobby but I have found a good supply of pure rubber sheets that are .056 thick. so far they seem to work great. I've just bought some TBG to use as a comparison. I really like to use the TBG to tie with because it's so thin. I will be posting more results of my crude testing as I experiment. Shooting 5/8" rocks over 80 yrds at the river was easy with 7/8 bands. I have shot a couple hundred rds and they seem to be holding up well. Anyone use band this thick?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Not sure of the thickness I have exactly, but the gum rubber can get get the heavy amo flying.. lasts a while too.


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

bullseyeben! said:


> Not sure of the thickness I have exactly, but the gum rubber can get get the heavy amo flying.. lasts a while too.


TBG is .025 so this a little more than twice as thick.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

0.056" = 1.42mm looks twice the thick of TBG. so looks like similar thickness of 107 Rubber bands?


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

e~shot said:


> 0.056" = 1.42mm looks twice the thick of TBG. so looks like similar thickness of 107 Rubber bands?


I am not familiar with 107 bands myself.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > 0.056" = 1.42mm looks twice the thick of TBG. so looks like similar thickness of 107 Rubber bands?
> ...


Just for ref:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

For a while I was using 1/16" gum rubber bands. That works out to .062" thickness. It's a common thickness when using the gum rubber or Linatex or Durashield. Your .056" rubber should work fine. Try a 3/4" x 1/2" cut and also 1/2" strips.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Where do you get the .056 rubber, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> Where do you get the .056 rubber, if you don't mind me asking?


A local gasket company sells them to me is sheets that have adhesive and wax paper on one side. I went out today shooting 7/8 " bands. Way to strong! Think I will take Northeners advice and narrow them down. I broke one of my oak catapults with a fork strike 

I also think I am going to stop shooting stones. Cant be consistant. I know a guy that works at a scrap yard and is going to get me a bucket of bearings when the next load comes in.


----------



## campergf23 (May 2, 2013)

Try dollar store marbles 1$ for 100 of them


----------

